# Easter week West Mids pint/bite Newport 28th April PICS!



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
We had a great night here a few years back and someone has suggested that we give it a return visit. So, who fancies a pint and a bite on Thursday April 28th. Meet up at 6:30-7:00 to sit down at 7:15. Let me know if you are up for it and I will start a list.

http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/fox/home/

Redscouse
TT4PJ
Hark
bozzy96 and Tracy... in the new TTR
cannuck
IWEM
shurcomb and Rachel
forest and mrs forest (Pauline)
lloyd and Mrs lloyd (Jayne)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I can make this one Phil   

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Will check the calender, but sounds good.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Yes in the new TTR !!! or if it doesnt turn up by then, You will have to send me piccies, cause I'll be doing 10 - 15 for multiple Audi dealer staff murder !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
It will be with you both next week, I have a feeling. Plus your fast running out of sig space too for the old TT's. :roll:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

*its here !!!!! whoooo hoooo !!!!!!*


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol congrats


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

No excuse for missing this one, its only 5 mins down't road [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ......though might feel a bit like the poor relation with all these new MK2's and Matt's Z4M :!: :!: :wink:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

cannuck said:


> No excuse for missing this one, its only 5 mins down't road [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ......though might feel a bit like the poor relation with all these new MK2's and Matt's Z4M :!: :!: :wink:


Come in the TR6 and put us all to shame buddy !!!


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Come in the TR6 and put us all to shame buddy !!!


You must be a mind reader mate...I'm definitely cosidering it :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Bring it along it will be nice to see what we used to make when we had a car industry. 8)


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Could be a chance to see why we haven't got a car industry anymore... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nevermind, I like it 8) 8)


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep count Rachel and me in for this one too. A bit of a trek for us to get there but we will still probably be there before you Phil :lol:

Cheers,


----------



## ron_cov (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Phil

Sorry dont think I can get to this one I have a friends stag night and some one has to talk to this old guy he must be drinking far too much to get married if I have the wrong date for his night I'll let you Know .
I am planning on visiting Stamford on the first so I'll visit the stand and say Hello 

Ron


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

We still on ????????? :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Yes table is booked and with a bit of luck if this weather stays with us it will be top down. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Yup im still up for this  

Paul


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Guys

I'll hopefully be coming along to this with wifey too, can you squeeze another 2 in please :wink:


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

should be ok to come but may not be in the tt


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I will pop you on the list then. 
You will be welcome with or without the V6. It will at least allow mine to sound OK!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I will pop you on the list then.
> You will be welcome with or without the V6. It will at least allow mine to sound OK!


lol

*Straaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaight 6 * [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Hark said:


> *Straaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaight 6 * [smiley=dude.gif]


+1 ......... if I make it along in the Triumph 

See you all thursday anyway. Is it around 7ish Phill??

Rich


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Rich,

Get there for 6.30 - 7.00

Phil i will be bringing a mate of mine along, just so you know for numbers 

Thanks

Paul


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

tt is done so can come in this


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

See you all in a few hours 

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
It is dry Too!!!! 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like winding that roof back, will be setting off just after 6 for a tootle up the A5, see ya later 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll leave work on next 10. See u there


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers Phil for another good pub choice. Rachel & I enjoyed the evening and seeing everyone (including the blast down the M54) and look forward to the next events

sent from tapatalk on motorola xoom


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
May I thank you all for coming along to the pint/bite. It was a great evening and I thought that the food was superb.
Here are a few pics of the night and I think we were all wishing that we could take Pauls new diesel RS home with us. :lol: It sounded lovely and even more so when we pressed the sports exhaust button.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for organising this one Phil, nice seeing everybody again. Really enjoyed tonight as it was a good laugh but also i thought the food was fantastic.

Heres to the next one!! 

Paul


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Seconded....and for ordering the great weather too [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
I've never had a bad meal there and I've been numerous times as its very local to me.

Thanks Phil.

Rich


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Good Night, Good Company , Bring on the next one !!!! and the run down the M54 cleaned the tubes out a bit !! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for organising the night Phil, good food and venue and a very enjoyable evening out with good company as always.

Paul, that sounded rather nice in the distance as you shot off down the A41 into the night, she's a real beauty. (Need to get some Canbus LED's to stop the bulb out warning thou :wink: )

See you at the next one


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Glad folks liked the venue. I will have a look over the next couple of weeks for another one.
Sorry I did not get to speak to you all, I will try and mingle more next time. 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice evening cheers. I was genuinely impressed with the sound of the TTRS Sport exhaust and how it can be turned on and off with the touch of a button. I thought it sounded pretty dull without it though tbh, so as Paul said I think you would want it 'on' most of the time.

Thanks for organising it Phil. The new exhaust sounded pretty good on the way home, be good to hear it on idle etc next time. Your TTS is pretty quick as well, and you haven't had it mapped yet have you?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
It is on a basic map at the moment so only around the 260-270bhp mark. The stage II will take it to 330bhp so we shall see what that dose for it.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

hi guys good meet and so the question do any of you have vag.com and can clear a fault for the wife


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

lloyd said:


> hi guys good meet and so the question do any of you have vag.com and can clear a fault for the wife


Why ?? whats wrong with her ??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

air bag light again midland vw cleared once came on again so when it went in for service they cleaned the under seat connector block reset been ok for three weeks back on again but only after moving the seat so i will sort the block out but need it reset again


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I hav a cable but would hav to find the CD.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like another great and well organised meet - sorry that I couldn't make it


----------

